# Looking - Southern Chicago Suburbs



## A flannel shirt (May 12, 2010)

I am looking for any interest in the following:

Due to conflicting work schedules I’m down to only two other players.

I have current campaigns that are in need of 2-3 more people.

Star Wars Saga – Our main game.

TSR Marvel Super Heroes – The current group of two have not played MSH outside of our play by post together. The one guy has played the game in person with me before, the other has not.

I’ve had people have issues with my GMing style in the past. That was mainly due to the fact that I don’t tolerate whiners and power gamers. If the dice don’t go your way, don’t throw them at me. Yes it happened. What I expect from the players is just to go with the flow and play your characters as you see fit. There may be obstacles that appear to be unwinnable by the conventional means. This in my opinion isn’t railroading, it just means the obvious solution isn’t the easiest one. There is no right or wrong in my games, there is cause and effect. If you choose to charge with weapons drawn against 200 random robots, then you must accept the consequences.

I can’t really give a % of combat vs. role playing for my games due to the fact that I just don’t prepare enough to know. I have a general game idea then I just go with the flow. You are to rescue the princess, she is in the castle. That is about all I ever prepare. It is up to the players to guide me through the rescue. I may have a few encounters planned, but only stats and of that nature. There is a traveling Paladin seeking a room in the inn might be something I’d do for that example. In my head I have a preconceived notion on how this Paladin will react to the group if they choose to talk to him. The group would then decide to they want to talk to him or leave him be. Cause and effect, if they talk to the Paladin he might help the group (Depending on the role play), if not then they won’t get any help from the Paladin because he left early the next morning. On the way to talk to the Paladin I need a perception roll – failure means you don’t see anything, success means you see a thief sneaking around in the shadows. Cause and effect, if you choose to ignore the thief the thief will sneak in closer to try and steal your money. If you choose to confront him then role play. The thief denies trying to steal your money, roll perception vs. deception. You detect he is lying and really wanted to steal your money. Role play, do you try and kill him or take him to the authorities? Oh you just killed the thief, so now the town guard is charging around the corner to arrest you for murder. Do you attack the guard or surrender? You surrendered? Good they throw you in jail and take away your gear, your hearing is in the morning. During that role play you convince the town constable that you were just defending yourself and to prove your good intentions you agree to rescue the princess from the castle they give you back your gear and exclaim to not return unless you have the princess. Cause and effect, one thing will lead to another, to another, to another, etc.

I think you get the point. I also tend to ramble if you didn’t notice.

PS - The thief you killed had a family, and that family is now hunting you. After you rescue the princess (or failed) that will be the next game.


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 16, 2010)

Any Chicagoland gamers at all?  Doesn't matter which system.


----------



## joebrender (May 18, 2010)

Hey, I played MSH 20-25 years ago.  I've got a great memory, so I kind of remember it.

I played D6 star wars, and the computer RPG's KoToR 1&2.

I'm in Joliet, and could use a change of scenery from my normal gaming group.  I think I'd rather play MSH then Star Wars, tbh.


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 19, 2010)

Our gaming forum is here: Our Gaming Group - Home
Sign up and take a look around.

We are trying to set up a rotation between the two games.

Right now things are bad due to work, we've been only playing on our forums. That is mostly due to being the only gaming outlet we have.

For MSH we have a custom point buy system in place rather then the randomness of dice.

We do play star wars more, but I don't require you or anyone to play in a game you don't want to play.

Another person in our group tried a few D&D 4e games. We also have that if you are interested.

We've tried to vote on the game we play next but once again work got in the way.

Tell me about your normal gaming group.  What do you like, what do you dislike, what in your opinion makes a good game etc.

So feel free to come on by, take a look, and introduce yourself.


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 26, 2010)

Ok we are trying to get a game of Marvel this Sunday the 30th at around noon.

If we can get enough interest we will be playing at GameStorm in Lemont.
1056 State Street, Lemont, IL 60439

If there isn't enough interest then there won't be a game.

For more information, check out our forum:

Our Gaming Group - Home

It is first come first,,,super.

RSVP ASAP


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jun 16, 2010)

We played Star Wars on Sunday the 13th and we are trying to plan a marvel game soon.

Check our forums


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 1, 2010)

I've gotten a lot of positive response here, so I am going to continue this thread.

The next game might be July 11th.

Check out our forums for details.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Aug 4, 2010)

We are still looking for players!


----------



## A flannel shirt (Aug 21, 2010)

I am going to be running a one off or one time game (Tomb of Horrors Dungeon Crawl Style) of the old D&D game.  Since I can't find my books I am going to use the rules for Labyrinth Lord.  Which is the same game anyway.  It is also free to download.


Check out our forums for more info.


----------



## SpydersWebbing (Nov 2, 2010)

I know I'm ridiculously late, but I'm interested in gaming, and am in your area (according to this handy dandy thingy Morrus set up) Saga Edition sounds really nice. I replied to the Gamers thread too, but in case you're interested drop me a PM.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard.  I'm going to assume you are the same guy that signed up on our forums.


----------



## SpydersWebbing (Nov 3, 2010)

Who, Telos? Yeah, that'd be me.


----------



## excepti0n (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you still play 4e? That's about all I'm equipped for.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Nov 11, 2010)

No, but there is a 4e game being run by another guy on my forum.  Stop on by.


----------

